# Battlefield 3: Mit diesen Grafikkarten läuft der Shooter mit maximalen Details und Full-HD-Auflösung



## SebastianThoeing (24. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Mit diesen Grafikkarten läuft der Shooter mit maximalen Details und Full-HD-Auflösung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Mit diesen Grafikkarten läuft der Shooter mit maximalen Details und Full-HD-Auflösung


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Oktober 2011)

Jo, passt. 
Kann ich gut mit leben, bin gerüstet.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Oktober 2011)

Klasse! Da ich eh auf 1680x1050 zocke und auf MSAA verzichten kann, wird meine HD6850 noch ausreichen!


----------



## E-K0 (24. Oktober 2011)

das hört sich gut an das eine 580er reicht.
Nicht wie damals behauptet wurde das eventuell 2 nötig sind xD


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Radeon HD 6950 kommt auf 28,9 FPS



ja jippy


----------



## makke12345 (24. Oktober 2011)

Meint ihr hier die Ultra einstellungen ? Ich spiele in 1.920 x 1.080 und hatte in der Beta auf Ultra (Was ja anscheinend nur Hoch war 40 FPS im Freifeld und 80 In der Metro)


----------



## XIII30 (24. Oktober 2011)

Kasse 32,4 FPS reichen mir  so jetzt muss nur noch donnerstag sein


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Oktober 2011)

Zum Glück steht die 5850 ein Stück über der 6850, also kann ichs auch genießen


----------



## E-K0 (24. Oktober 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Meint ihr hier die Ultra einstellungen ? Ich spiele in 1.920 x 1.080 und hatte in der Beta auf Ultra (Was ja anscheinend nur Hoch war 40 FPS im Freifeld und 80 In der Metro)


 
naja beta sollte man nicht mit final vergleichen


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> naja beta sollte man nicht mit final vergleichen


 dein avatar gefällt mir


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. Oktober 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Meint ihr hier die Ultra einstellungen ? Ich spiele in 1.920 x 1.080 und hatte in der Beta auf Ultra (Was ja anscheinend nur Hoch war 40 FPS im Freifeld und 80 In der Metro)



Die Beta hatte doch keine High-Einstellung. Angeblich war das höchstens Medium aber was weiß ich schon. Ich würde mich jedenfalls auf keine FPS Angaben aus der Beta verlassen an Deiner Stelle. Die Angaben hier in der News sollten Dir doch recht deutliche Anhaltspunkte geben, wie es bei Dir in der Release Version laufen wird.



RonTaboga schrieb:


> Klasse! Da ich eh auf 1680x1050 zocke und auf  MSAA verzichten kann, wird meine HD6850 noch ausreichen!


 
Das ist bei mir ähnlich. Mein 22" Monitor schafft eh "nur" 1680x1050 und MSAA (das einzige Feature was Ultra von High unterscheidet) brauche ich auch nicht wirklich. Da meine CPU nicht ganz so übertaktet ist wie die Test-CPU von PC Games hoffe ich mal, das ich mit meiner Graka so auf ca. 40 FPS komme. Das sollte langen wenn es keine größeren Einbrüche in der FPS bei Explosionen oder vielen Spielern auf einem Haufen gibt. Falls gar nichts hilft müsste ich ggf. doch auf eine 580er aufrüsten und die CPU weiter übertakten oder auch noch aufrüsten aber das möchte ich im Grunde noch nicht machen.


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

also lief die beta nich auf max mittel??dazu noch die zerstörung runtergestellt,,,,

ich bin gespannt wie es dann läuft bei mir,wenn alles an is


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> dein avatar gefällt mir


 Was für ein unproduktiver aber wahrer Beitrag


----------



## Primekill (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts mit HD5870 und AMD Phenom II 965 aus?


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Was für ein unproduktiver aber wahrer Beitrag


 ich dachte das sollte mal erwähnt werden


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Oktober 2011)

Primekill schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit HD5870 und AMD Phenom II 965 aus?


 Grafikrangliste
Schau mal hier, da steht welche Karte wo ungefähr steht.
Ansonsten sollte das ganz gut gehen, kenn mich mit AMD Prozessoren nicht so aus aber auf mindestens Hoch sollte es laufen.

Evtl kann jemand anderes was dazu sagen


----------



## abe15 (24. Oktober 2011)

Liebe Redaktion, mich würde es freuen wenn ihr Empfehlungen geben könntet, bei welchen Details man am ehesten sparen sollte. 

Ich hab eine GTX460 und einen 24" HD Monitor - bin ich beispielsweise nun besser beraten, wie im Artikel angegeben die Auflösung etwas runterzuschrauben oder könnte ich auch auf 2x MSAA runterstellen? Vergleichsbilder wären zB nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

Warum hatte der Testrechner "nur" 4GB RAM? Profitiert BF3 nicht von mehr RAM? Rage, als Beispiel, lastet als 32bit Version die vollen 3,5GB aus.


----------



## MA (24. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion, mich würde es freuen wenn ihr Empfehlungen geben könntet, bei welchen Details man am ehesten sparen sollte.
> 
> Ich hab eine GTX460 und einen 24" HD Monitor - bin ich beispielsweise nun besser beraten, wie im Artikel angegeben die Auflösung etwas runterzuschrauben oder könnte ich auch auf 2x MSAA runterstellen? Vergleichsbilder wären zB nicht schlecht.


 Moin erst mal 
Also ich habe die beta mit meiner gtx 460 756 mb (16.9) auf high gespielt ohne ihrgend welche grafik lacks  also müsste das bei dir hin haun


----------



## DrProof (24. Oktober 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Grafikrangliste
> Schau mal hier, da steht welche Karte wo ungefähr steht.
> Ansonsten sollte das ganz gut gehen, kenn mich mit AMD Prozessoren nicht so aus aber auf mindestens Hoch sollte es laufen.
> 
> Evtl kann jemand anderes was dazu sagen


 
Mit der 5870 bisse echt gut bedient... Immernoch besser als die 6870 und Leistung satt... Die Beta lief bei mir optimal mit der Karte... Hab aber nen Q9550 drin und keinen AMD Prozessor...


----------



## Oetzi83 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich an meinem 24" Monitor auf 1680x1050 spiele, wird dann das Bild nicht durch die Interpolation schlechter?
Reicht es bei meinem Rechner (Core2DuoE6850 3Ghz, AMD HD 5770, 4GB RAM) nicht aus wenn ich einfach alles auf niedrig stelle und FullHD zocke?


----------



## Sunrunner (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab bei mir die GeForce GTX 560 Ti drin und das Game sieht Hammer aus und Läuft wie geschnitten Brot.
Sollte sich jemand grad nen PC zusammenbasteln und eine NVidea haben wollen, die 560 Ti ist in sachen Preis/Leistung im Günstigen Grafikkartenbereich kaum zu übertreffen.


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei mir die GeForce GTX 560 Ti drin und das Game sieht Hammer aus und Läuft wie geschnitten Brot.
> Sollte sich jemand grad nen PC zusammenbasteln und eine NVidea haben wollen, die 560 Ti ist in sachen Preis/Leistung im Günstigen Grafikkartenbereich kaum zu übertreffen.


 

also ich find die 6950 besser vom preisleistungsverhältniss,,is schneller(wenn auch nich viel)und günstiger


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich find die 6950 besser vom preisleistungsverhältniss,,is schneller(wenn auch nich viel)und günstiger


Die 6950 ist schneller als eine 560 Ti? Hast du da mal ein Benchmark "zur Hand"? So recht kann ich das nicht glauben. Günstiger, sicherlich ...


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die 6950 ist schneller als eine 560 Ti? Hast du da mal ein Benchmark "zur Hand"? So recht kann ich das nicht glauben. Günstiger, sicherlich ...


 

hatte das sogar hier gelesen,,sind nur 1,5 frps aber immerhin

mom ich guck mal ob ichs finde,,


edit:hier zb is die 6950 auf platz 9 und die 560 ti nur auf platz 17....http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/grafikkarte/vga-grafikrangliste.html


den anderen beitrag hab ich grad nich gefunden


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hatte das sogar hier gelesen,,sind nur 1,5 frps aber immerhin


Also ich hab mir die Grafik bei PCGH angeschaunt und dort haben sie "nur" die 6950 mit 2GB VRAM. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal fix bei KM Shop geschaut, dort kostet die Grafikkarte aber schon bissle mehr als eine 560 Ti.  

Hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler? 

Übrigens würde mich AMD bzw. ATI allein wg. der Treiber abschrecken, Rage war ein "gutes" Bsp. bzgl. Treiber & Veröffentlichungspolitik.


----------



## danthe (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ein flüssiges Spiel mit 24,8 FPS ist eine glatte Lüge, erst recht nicht bei Shootern. Jedem sollte klar sein, dass die 24 fps-Regel aus Kinofilmen nicht auf PC-Spiele übertragbar ist. Wenn man sich an das Ruckeln gewöhnt, könnte man mit 30 fps spielen, aber 25 sind Schwachsinn.
@die anderen:
Wie spielt ihr alle schon, habt ihr es euch bei Origin bestellt und dann über den Asien-Release aktiviert?


----------



## HardCoreStyler (24. Oktober 2011)

Und wo ist die GTX 470??? Jetzt wo mir Amazon grad geschrieben hat das sie das Game versandt haben!


----------



## Dreamlfall (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe meine 2GTX 460 packen maximum! Was ich aber glaube da sie ungefähr so schnell wie eine GTX570 sind


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir die Grafik bei PCGH angeschaunt und dort haben sie "nur" die 6950 mit 2GB VRAM. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal fix bei KM Shop geschaut, dort kostet die Grafikkarte aber schon bissle mehr als eine 560 Ti.
> 
> Hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Übrigens würde mich AMD bzw. ATI allein wg. der Treiber abschrecken, Rage war ein "gutes" Bsp. bzgl. Treiber & Veröffentlichungspolitik.


 

ich hatte die bei release für 229 bekommen,,,hab auch grad mal geguckt,,die 560 ti liegt im moment so bei 190-200,,komisch,,damals wars genau umgekehrt^^


aber das variiert von spiel zu spiel,,mal is die eine und mal die andere schneller



*Battlefield Bad Company 2*

                 Settings:       Highest Settings                 AA:       4x                 AF:       16x                 Resolution:       1920x1200                 Test Machine:       Intel Core i7 920(ES) @ 4.0Ghz (Turbo Mode Enabled) (Source)                           Radeon HD 6950 2GB              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

              51 FPS                 GeForce GTX 560 Ti              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

              49 FPS                  
             Difference: 2 FPS (4


----------



## facopse (24. Oktober 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Also ein flüssiges Spiel mit 24,8 FPS ist eine glatte Lüge, erst recht nicht bei Shootern. Jedem sollte klar sein, dass die 24 fps-Regel aus Kinofilmen nicht auf PC-Spiele übertragbar ist. Wenn man sich an das Ruckeln gewöhnt, könnte man mit 30 fps spielen, aber 25 sind Schwachsinn.
> @die anderen:
> Wie spielt ihr alle schon, habt ihr es euch bei Origin bestellt und dann über den Asien-Release aktiviert?


 Da muss ich gleich daran denken, wie ich 2007 Crysis mit meiner 8800 GTX mit ~13-19 fps durchgespielt habe 
Es kam mir tatsächlich einigermaßen flüssig vor, solange sich die Framerate über 15 fps bewegte. Das hat mich gewundert, da andere Spiele schon bei 20 fps unspielbar sind.
Wer weiß, vielleicht ist auch BF3 bei 24,8 fps flüssig?


----------



## Exoton (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss nicht auf Ultra spielen aber glaubt ihr ich schaffe es mit meiner GTS240 mit 2gb ram flüssig zu spielen??


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

Exoton schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht auf Ultra spielen aber glaubt ihr ich schaffe es mit meiner GTS240 mit 2gb ram flüssig zu spielen??


 

ähm glaub ich absolut nich,,du kannst dir ja mal hier n kleinen überblick verschaffen
Grafikrangliste


die gts 240 liegt auf platz 52


----------



## thonczek123 (24. Oktober 2011)

Radeon HD 5850

ist sie ausreichend?


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (24. Oktober 2011)

nen 760 und ne 560 ti - Passt


----------



## BOMBER2 (24. Oktober 2011)

HardCoreStyler schrieb:


> Und wo ist die GTX 470??? Jetzt wo mir Amazon grad geschrieben hat das sie das Game versandt haben!


 
die ist ca auf dem niveau einer gtx 560 ti   sollte also recht ordentlich laufen bei dir


----------



## KeiteH (24. Oktober 2011)

1.920 x 1.080 reicht mir nicht als Test für 24" , Viele haben 1.920 x *1.200*, also 16:10 anstelle 16:9 .
Leider gibt's zu dieser Auflösung kaum info's ... 
Und nix für ungut, aber wer bei 24,8 Frames pro Sekunde zu dem Fazit kommt "_Damit ist Battlefield 3 gerade noch spielbar"_ - sorry, aber da zweifel ich so langsam an der fachlichen Kompetenz des Verfassers. 
Was mich pers. interessieren würde ist die Frage, ob ich zu meinem derzeitigen Q9550 eher eine GTX580 oder 2 GTX570 stecken sollte um "alle Regler aufreißen" zu können, bei 1.920 x *1.200* versteht sich. Mit den bekannten Multi-GPU Einschränkungen/Nach+Vorteilen kann ich leben...
greetz


----------



## ganderc (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe 2 GTX580 lightnings, die fps sind meistens über 80 und nie under 70(settings natürlich auf ultra). Ich habe aber trotzdem nicht das Gefühl, dass es flüssig läuft. Irgendetwas ruckelt einfach immer. Ich hoffe nur, dass der patch und/oder ein Treiberupdate das ändern wird.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Da muss ich gleich daran denken, wie ich 2007 Crysis mit meiner 8800 GTX mit ~13-19 fps durchgespielt habe
> Es kam mir tatsächlich einigermaßen flüssig vor, solange sich die Framerate über 15 fps bewegte. Das hat mich gewundert, da andere Spiele schon bei 20 fps unspielbar sind.
> Wer weiß, vielleicht ist auch BF3 bei 24,8 fps flüssig?


Bitte? 

Also Crysis lief mit einer 8800GTX 'flüssiger' als 13-19fps ... lediglich bestimmte Szenen ( Eis ) haben die Grafikkarte ins schwitzen gebracht.


----------



## Vordack (25. Oktober 2011)

KeiteH schrieb:


> 1.920 x 1.080 reicht mir nicht als Test für 24" , Viele haben 1.920 x *1.200*, also 16:10 anstelle 16:9 .
> Leider gibt's zu dieser Auflösung kaum info's ...
> Und nix für ungut, aber wer bei 24,8 Frames pro Sekunde zu dem Fazit kommt "_Damit ist Battlefield 3 gerade noch spielbar"_ - sorry, aber da zweifel ich so langsam an der fachlichen Kompetenz des Verfassers.
> Was mich pers. interessieren würde ist die Frage, ob ich zu meinem derzeitigen Q9550 eher eine GTX580 oder 2 GTX570 stecken sollte um "alle Regler aufreißen" zu können, bei 1.920 x *1.200* versteht sich. Mit den bekannten Multi-GPU Einschränkungen/Nach+Vorteilen kann ich leben...
> greetz


 
Alleine der beim Betrachten von 1920 * 1080 und 1920 * 1200 sieht man daß es nur ein "paar" Prozent Unterschied macht. Die letztere Auflösung hat ca. 230000 Pixel mehr was ungefähr 11 % ergibt. Ich würde also grob mit 5-10 % weniger Leistung rechnen, ganz grob eben, aber besser als gar nichts.

Und ja, bei Mitte 20 FPS sind Spiele genau das, "gerade noch Spielbar". Wenn du es bis jetzt immer gschafft hast mit 40+ FPS zu zocken dann glückwunsch; viele haben aber nciht das Glück Goldtaler zu spuecken und müssen ab und an mit 25 FPS vorlieb nehmen. Bei vielen Spielen im Single Player ist das auch kein Problem (wobei ca. 35 natürlich schöner ist). Es geht hier aber nicht darum ab wann es "schöner Spielbar" ist, sondern "gerade so". Was machen denn die XXXX Leute die mit 25 FPS zocken wenn Du meinst es wäre gar nicht spielbar? Träumen sie?


----------



## Michii17 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wie gut / schlecht wirds etwa mit einer 275 GTX laufen ? =/

hab leider dieses Jahr kein Geld mehr um eine neue Grafikkarte zu holen.


----------



## kiMb4LL (25. Oktober 2011)

Ersteinmal... Battelfield 3 Wuhhhuuuu sau geil !
Aber Komisch bei mir Läuft BF3 auf ULTRA bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 mit 35-50 FPS
Mit einer GTX460OC 910/1820/2100
Prozzersor Q6600 @2.4GHZ
und 6GB RAM

Aber sieht hammer aus nur komisch das es bei mir auf Ultra Läuft?

Jungs Kauft euch BF3 einfach Hammer!


----------



## kiMb4LL (25. Oktober 2011)

Michii17 schrieb:


> Wie gut / schlecht wirds etwa mit einer 275 GTX laufen ? =/
> 
> hab leider dieses Jahr kein Geld mehr um eine neue Grafikkarte zu holen.


 Du hast ja kein DX11
also denke ich das das game gut spielen kannst


----------



## Michii17 (25. Oktober 2011)

kiMb4LL schrieb:


> Du hast ja kein DX11
> also denke ich das das game gut spielen kannst


 

hoff ich mal das beste..
werd Morgen zu Saturn fahren und es mir kaufen, in der Hoffnung das es gut bei mir läuft. 

& wenn nicht, muss das Spiel halt warten bis nächstes Jahr, da wollt ich mir eh eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## danoc (26. Oktober 2011)

also hab mal ausgiebig getestet. Mit X6 3,3 GHZ, GTX570 OC, 8 GB Ram hab ich bei 1680er auflösung und alles Ultra ( 4xaa, 16xaf ) immer über 40FPS. Meist aber so um die 50 - 80 FPS.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was machen denn die XXXX Leute die mit 25 FPS zocken wenn Du meinst es wäre gar nicht spielbar? Träumen sie?


Hat vieles mit subjektiver Wahrnehmung und Gewöhnung zutun. Leidiges Thema: iPhone vs. Android. Ich bin der einzige der ein iPhone hat, wenn meine Kumpels ihre Handys bedienen, u.a. Galaxy II, 'stockt' das für mich. 

Ich werd natürlich immer nur müde belächelt, wenn ich da was sage, aber für mich stockt der Bildaufbau ... selbst wenn es nur kleinste Miniruckler sind. Das iPhone scrollt in den meisten Fällen mehr als flüssig ... Gewohnheit halt.

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: wenn es für einem selbst gut läuft, was interessiert einen dann die FPS-Anzeige oben rechts?


----------



## pjghost (26. Oktober 2011)

Eine Frage: Habe mir ein Laptop vor 2 Wochen gekauft bei one.de (eigentlich zum studiumsanfang ^^). Jetzt hab ich mir den bf3 trailer angeguckt und ich muss sagen das game turnt mich übelst an xD. bin schon leidenschaftlicher bf2 zocker gewesen, und jetzt MUSS ich mir einfach bf3 kaufen. ^^
könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das game auf meinem laptop RUCKELFREI gehen wird?

- Intel® Core i5-450M Prozessor
(2 x 2.40 - 2 x 2.66 GHz im Turbo Modus)
- 4096 MB DDR3 Speicher
- 500 GB Festplatte
- Blu Ray Rom / DVD Brenner Laufwerk
- 1024 MB ATI Mobility Radeon® HD 5650
mit DDR3 VRAM Grafikkartenspeicher

Wäre sehr dankbar über comments.

(((http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=205&osCsid=3887c557ff8c611c4480739e32affe13&products_id=5746 ))) das ist mein laptop


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

win7 64bit,q6600,4gb ram,hd 6950 2gb.

alles auf ultra + 16 AF und 4 AA recht konstante 37-39 frps


----------



## tomke3412 (26. Oktober 2011)

und was is wenn die gtx470 zweimal drin hab? O.o der rest langt x6 1100, 8gb ram, crosshair iv board


----------



## TIEbreaker (26. Oktober 2011)

tomke3412 schrieb:


> und was is wenn die gtx470 zweimal drin hab? O.o der rest langt x6 1100, 8gb ram, crosshair iv board



ich frage mich immer wieder wie leute die solche hardware besitzen solche fragen stellen können...


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2011)

Info: 

X4 955 @ 4,0 GHZ
8 GB RAM
1 x GTX 560 TI

Spiel läuft im SP fast flüssig auf Ultra, hab AA und AF etwas verringert und Schatten nur auf hoch und es flutscht echt gut auf 1980*1200.

Im MP werde ich evtl "nur" auf Hoch spielen^^


----------



## Ritcheey (24. April 2012)

meint ihr die Grafikkarte Geforce GTS 150 mit 1gb schafft bf3 auf den minimalen Einstellungen?


----------



## PsyMagician (27. April 2012)

danthe schrieb:


> Also ein flüssiges Spiel mit 24,8 FPS ist eine glatte Lüge, erst recht nicht bei Shootern. Jedem sollte klar sein, dass die 24 fps-Regel aus Kinofilmen nicht auf PC-Spiele übertragbar ist. Wenn man sich an das Ruckeln gewöhnt, könnte man mit 30 fps spielen, aber 25 sind Schwachsinn.
> @die anderen:
> Wie spielt ihr alle schon, habt ihr es euch bei Origin bestellt und dann über den Asien-Release aktiviert?


 
*lol*
Also es gab Zeiten da musste ich z.B. CoD:MW mit ca. 17-20Frames zocken (SP). Das war nicht wirklich schön und an manchen Stellen recht nervig, aber gerade noch so einigermaßen spielbar. Online wäre das natürlich nichts, das ist klar.

Richtig geruckelt hats da auch nicht wirklich, es war halt nur laaaangsaaaaameeer (Quasi n bischen wie dieser Slow Motion Cheat ^^). Du hättest mal vor 20 Jahren Shooter mit 17FPS zocken sollen, da ham die wirklich noch geruckelt.


----------



## N8Mensch (27. April 2012)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> *lol*
> Also es gab Zeiten da musste ich z.B. CoD:MW mit ca. 17-20Frames zocken (SP). Das war nicht wirklich schön und an manchen Stellen recht nervig, aber gerade noch so einigermaßen spielbar. Online wäre das natürlich nichts, das ist klar.
> 
> Richtig geruckelt hats da auch nicht wirklich, es war halt nur laaaangsaaaaameeer (Quasi n bischen wie dieser Slow Motion Cheat ^^).
> Du hättest mal vor 20 Jahren Shooter mit 17FPS zocken sollen, da ham die wirklich noch geruckelt.



17 FPS sind 17 FPS. 
Wahrscheinlich meinst du aber 17 FPS in Verbindung mit dem gematsche "Motion Blur"  . Mit Motion Blur wird das Ruckeln in undefinierbares Geschmiere und Unschärfe umgewandelt. Ultimativer FPS Vergleich + Motion Blur Option.(Alle anderen Browser-Fenster schließen, etwas "einlaufen" lassen & Hintergrundbild ggf. anhalten)
Welche Shooter meinst du denn von vor 20 Jahren? Z.B.: Doom ist 1993 erschienen 

Sichtbar flüssig werden Bewegungen aller Art erst mit 60 fps(von 60 hz Monitor ausgehend). Oder wer erkennt den Unterschied zwischen z.B.: 48 und 60 fps nicht[/URL]? Selbst mit  langsamen 200 Pixel per Second(oder gar 100px/s) wird die Bewegung gestört - es stockt und zuckt.
Und Filme mit 24 fps ruckeln auch ohne Ende. Kann aber in gewissen Filmen zur Action bzw. Spannung beitragen, gerade weil massig Details bei Bewegungen verloren gehen und man nichts mehr erkennt(Steigerung sind schlechte & verwackelte Camaufnahmen wie in z.B.: Blair Witch Project).

@Ritcheey: Die GTS 150 entspricht der GeForce 9600 GSO und hier ein Leistungsvergleich. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter


----------



## PsyMagician (29. April 2012)

Naja ok, gefühlte 20 Jahre 

Ich mein halt solche sachen wie Unreal, Quake, HalfLife, Jedi Knight, etc. 

Aber KA was du hast ... ich sehe nichts ruckeln bei 24FPS ... weder in Games noch in Filmen. Das 60FPS schon flüssiger rüberkommen ist klar, aber wirklich ruckeln tut für mich bei 24 immer noch nichts. (obwohl mir mind. 30 natürlich am liebsten sind bei Games)  Wie gesagt MW lief bei mir damals mit ca. 20-22 FPS und das war halt n bischen lahm aber nicht ruckelig. Ein wirkliches Ruckeln ist mir erst ab 17 abwärts aufgefallen. Aber womöglich hast du da ein anderes Empfinden was das angeht. Lt. Wiki soll das auch individuel je nach Person verschieden sein.

Motion Blur nutze ich BTW nie, da ich diesen Effekt schwachsinnig und unreal finde. Sieht manchmal schick aus, aber ist meist doch eher störend. Genau wie übertriebene Tiefenschärfe... aber das ist n anderes Thema


----------



## N8Mensch (29. April 2012)

Aber der Unterschied ist zu sehen oder? Hat eigentlich nichts mit meiner Wahrnehmung zu tun. Vergleiche doch mal 25 oder 30 fps mit 60 fps(*klick*). Der 25 oder 30 FPS-Ball ist bzgl. Darstellungsqualität eine Katastrophe - total verschwommen, verzerrt und rucklig. So ist das auch bei Spielen mit nur 25 oder 30 fps. In Bewegung ist kaum etwas zu erkennen und massig Details gehen verloren.
Der 60 FPS-Ball wird dagegen klar und sauber dargestellt, so dass Details erkannt werden können. Auch bilden sich keine Doppelkonturen und die Bildausgabe ist nicht leicht zeitversetzt.

In Spielen haben 60 FPS nur Vorteile: Bildinhalte werden viel internsiver wahrgenommen, sämtliche Details sind zu sehen und die Steuerung  ist gleichbleiben smooth.


----------



## PsyMagician (1. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie das auf der Seite dargestellt wird, die funzt bei mir nicht. Aber bei Games kann ich diese Effekte nicht so wahrnehmen wie du beschreibst. Ich sehe/merke zwar einen Unterschied zwischen 25-30 und 60 Frames, kann bei 25 aber wie gesagt kein Ruckeln bemerken, auch nicht das irgendwas verschwimmt oder derartiges.


----------



## randomiser (2. Juli 2012)

Es ist ja kein Problem wenn man durchgehend 30 fps hat, dafür brauch man allerdings Grafikkarten die bis zu 60 schaffen. Besonders bei Battlefield schwankt die fps durch die vielen Effekte stark und man will ja vor allem in den besonders intensiven Momenten fähig sein schnell zu reagieren was mit 20 fps schon schwerer sein wird.

Man kann allerdings, vorrausgesetzt man legt mehr wert auf das Spielen an sich als auf die Grafik, die fps-Rate signifikant verbessern, indem man seine Grafikeinstellungen dementsprechend anpasst. Hierzu noch ein Video wo das Stück für Stück erklärt wird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFGbAKuK4S4&feature=context-chv 
wer seine fps sehen will kann in bf3 die Konsole mit [^] öffnen und [render.drawfps 1] eingeben.


----------



## TCPip2k (7. Oktober 2012)

Zitat: "Eine GeForce GTX 580 hat keinerlei Probleme, Battlefield 3 mit allen Details laufen zu lassen."

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe die GTX 580 (von "Club 3D"), 
und muss für meine konstanten 60 fps(Im Multiplayer) die Details teilweise deutlich herrunterschrauben.

Vllt. trifft die Aussage ja auf 720p zu, aber auf meinem Großen Monitor brauche ich schon 1080p (1920x1080), sonst sehe ich Matsch.

Und wenn ich dann Alles auf MAX stelle, habe ich schwankende fps zwischen 30-60 fps.
(Besonders CloseQuaters verursacht mit den vielen Effekten harte Schwankungen.)

Da helfen auch weder mein Starker CPU, noch die 8GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Deswegen plane ich auch momentan in Zusammenarbeit mit meinem Atelco-shop eine zweite GTX 580 über SLI anzuschließen.

Dumm nur, dass ich jetzt auch noch einen größeren Tower benötige.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Oktober 2012)

War das schon immer so?

Seit dem letzten Patchen haben viele Leute einschließlich mir das Problem, dass die Framerate auf einmal deutlich im Keller ist und es gelegentlich sogar ruckelt. Niemand weiß, was sie da wieder veranstaltet haben, aber das offizielle Forum ist voller Beschwerden. Scheinbar hat jedoch nicht jeder das Problem.

Vor dem Patch lief es bei mit auf 1080p, Ultra mit konstanten 60FPS. Jetzt nur noch mit durchschnittlichen 30-40. Dazu kommen noch die bei vielen bekannten Mikroruckler. Deshalb habe ich auch keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Ob die Schäden, die der Patch angerichtet hat,  behoben werden? Ich bezweifle es.


----------



## RafaelloRM (13. November 2012)

*60 FPS konstant mit SLI 480 GTX*

Meine 2x480 GTX OC schaffen konstante 60 FPS auf allen Maps. Manchmal geht es mal auf 55 FPS runter aber sonst nur 60 FPS! Hierbei muss ich erwähnen, dass meine V-Synchronisierung auf ON ist und alle Details auf MAX laufen. Auflösung 1980 x 1080. Auch Kantenglättung alles MAX. Lediglich auf den 64 Spieler Servern verzeichne ich LAGS aber es liegt sicherlich an den Servern.

PC:
2x480 GTX OC
i7 950@ 4.3 GHZ
6GB RAM@ 1750MHZ


----------

